# Just some photos.



## Ayo7e (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought a Nikon coolpix p500 1 week ago, and I'm really happy with it so I just want to share some of the photos I've taken.

I'm a noob in photography so advices are always welcome. and tell me which one is your favourite!

I'm uploading the photos that I take in devianart so here is the link:

Ayoche's deviantART Gallery

Hope you like it!


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dog tongue!


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the pear flower photos.


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 11, 2012)

thx for the comments dudes! I've just uploaded more photos hope you like it!


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 11, 2012)

those pictures look amazing! i have to say purple core and the green cross are my favorites


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 15, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> those pictures look amazing! i have to say purple core and the green cross are my favorites



Thanks mate! 


hey guys just take a look at my 2 latest pics, my fender and my ltd


----------



## Shawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 16, 2012)

lick it!


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

